# Trout Train Rolling!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

The speckled trout are going nuts in Hopedale Louisiana! The past week has been some great fishing even with the tide not moving much and thunderstorms the trout have been in the mood to bite. The pattern is an early morning bite for the most part with catching most of the fish before 9;00 am. Live shrimp and Gulps under a cork has been doing the damage. With the Miss River on the fall I look for the specks to stay on for the rest of the summer.
CAPT GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Always a great report Captain. Thanks again for the post and your hospitality on our last trip with you. Tom B.


----------

